# Cotton Hill campground



## buckraw (Feb 6, 2017)

Anybody know why cotton Hill isn't full hook up anymore?


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Feb 12, 2017)

Was told it had something to do with the contract they had with ft Gaines


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 13, 2017)

I thought this was Hank's dad's name, Cotton Hill....


----------



## LT4247 (Mar 5, 2017)

What the difference between full hook up and not full hook up?  I tent camp and dont know much beyond that.  Just curious.  Any changes to the beach side camps?


----------

